# Gold leaf



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Was asked to bid a job today in a Catholic church. Wow, what a sanctuary!
They have water damage on a wall that has a three quarter inch wide stripe of what appears to be gold leaf. Just doesn't look like paint. Has a texture that appears like it has been "stuck" on and maybe rubbed with a stylis or something similar. I need to replace about 3 feet. Any ideas where I would find this. Or any idea what it really is. Do you think my thinking is way off?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

is it possible to cut out a sample and have it checked by an experienced wallpaper and border store for matching or is it something different?

Bill


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a good question. Will have to check. Thank you. Helps to have help thinking.


----------

